# Bucket systems????



## METALMOVER420 (Dec 22, 2008)

What is everyones oppinions on various hydro bucket systems like the water farms or the like.Im wanting relatvely low maetinance, individual bucket systems for different strains I have most knowledge in soil gardening outdoor mostly.Iam currently vegging by hand watering in rockwool pellets and using B.C. nutes My wife would really like to construct these so maybe even a sight where to go. Thanks in advance...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2008)

MAn did you ever open yourself up for some good answers,,,ALLL kinds ofem. Im voting that DWC wins,,but I mostly am just trying to get some **** started.:ignore:


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Dec 22, 2008)

Is dwc considered hydroponics or aeroponics? I have read aeroponics is a bit tougher,again im a soil guy but think im getting the hang of it.What kind of nutes you using I was thinking about g.h. products seemed pretty simple .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 22, 2008)

IMO, DWC is as simple as it gets.  DWC is is a hydroponics method, as is aeroponics a hydroponic method.  Aeroponics employs the use of water pumps, mister, and timers--all components that fail far more often than air pumps, which last practically forever.  I have only had one fail in many years of doing DWC.

If you decide on DWC, I will be happy to help where I can.  When I first started this, I purchased a premade DWC "system" and an aero cloner.  After that I made all my DWC projects myself.  There is just nothing to it.


----------



## Hydra-Know (Dec 22, 2008)

It really is as simple as it gets!! Change your chemicals, check your water level and sit back and wait.. (well, there is a little more to it than that) No mess and easy clean p, oh yeah, can't forget the quality bud..


----------



## andy52 (Dec 22, 2008)

dwc IS THE BEST SYSTEM going,i was a dirt farmer and this is by far the best.as you said you can individually control different need of each individual plant.all i ask,is try it.you will be hooked


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Dec 22, 2008)

What premade system did you go with I thought about purchasing 1 unit then use that as a model for my wife.She is letting me pick a system and shes gonna use the wick method and were gonna have a lil contest.I also have the homemade hydro guide coming from h.t.Also is a aerocloner the same as a bubble cloner? And you use g.h. correct?


----------



## JBonez (Dec 22, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> dwc IS THE BEST SYSTEM going,i was a dirt farmer and this is by far the best.as you said you can individually control different need of each individual plant.all i ask,is try it.you will be hooked



Andy, i cant wait, im tired of messing with soil! i built some bubble buckets, but i think im gonna scrap em, i built them with drain valves, fluid level indicators and such, but i think im gonna just do it like you, and change the whole buckets out and clean them and what not.

btw, andy, do you notice a huge fluctuation in ph and ppm between changing out the buckets to add new fresh solution?


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey Andy what is rapid rooter? I read on another post thats what you clone with.Ive always used jiffy pellets and cant get the hang of the rockwool cubes yet.My seeds do fine in them but not clones.What gives with that I thought maybe I lost my technique or something so I put the pellets in with the cubes to do a side by side test and the pellets look great cubes not so great.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 22, 2008)

i have never yet had a ph problem and i keep a close check.i top off the level with straight ph'd water in between weekly changes and have yet to have a problem.
  rapid rooters are organic plugs that i start all my clones and seeds in.you can use them in any medium you wish.they work better than anything i have tried so far,for anything.i do not pre=soak the either.i do not ph the water i use to mist them with either.when seeds pop or clones root,then i start worrying about all that sheet


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Dec 22, 2008)

Did you purchase your system or did you build it?And if you purchased it what one did you go with?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 22, 2008)

i made my own.all it is,is 5 gal buckets with a lid,an airstone.tubing,pump,hydroton and nutes.oh and a net pot


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2008)

So far I been right. DWC way ahead. YA know,,someone outta do one of those voting thingys on that.Ask what is your favorite way to grow?:hubba: I bet DWC 1st place Drip 2nd place and Ebb and flow 3rd place. Wanna bet?


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 23, 2008)

I have been 100% DWC for over a year and gotta say thats the ticket!


Stunzeed..


----------



## Growdude (Dec 23, 2008)

Waterfarms rock!!


----------



## andy52 (Dec 23, 2008)

i agree the waterfarms are great.i almost went that way myself.if i had a larger area i would.


----------



## city (Dec 23, 2008)

DWC all the way if you want something simple and inexpensive to start. You will be amazed at the veg cycle..
I did soil a couple of times then did a hydro now I won't go back.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 23, 2008)

METALMOVER420 said:
			
		

> What premade system did you go with I thought about purchasing 1 unit then use that as a model for my wife.She is letting me pick a system and shes gonna use the wick method and were gonna have a lil contest.I also have the homemade hydro guide coming from h.t.Also is a aerocloner the same as a bubble cloner? And you use g.h. correct?



Hey, I though your wife was going to be making the DWC ...I want to talk to her :hubba:...IMO, there is _no_ way that a wick system is going to even come close to a DWC or any other true hydro system.


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Dec 23, 2008)

She is BOB the builder and she has done the wic system for 1 harvest with pretty good success considering she made her own light system,no added c02,and limited space.Shes more into comparisons and trying to take a dying plant and bringing it back,very slow and frustrating for me but anyway Im waiting on homemade hydroponics book from HT(I know its probably all on the net but I like books)I will probably go with DWC one of my thoughts has been though right now im in the rock wool cube that are like the size of sugar cubes hand watering how do i switch them to the pebbels?Just clean the cubes off place them gently in the net pots and start DWC?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 29, 2008)

if i had money to buy a ph/tds con. meter i would grow hydro buy after buyin seeds only have money for a waterfarm thats gunna sit in the closet for a while seems like the way to go


----------



## andy52 (Dec 29, 2008)

just place cube and all in whatever medium you have decided to go with.as soon as i see roots growing out the bottom or sides of the rapid rooter plugs,they go into 5 gal dwc setup.easy on the nutes to start them babies out.


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 29, 2008)

DWC Rawks!!!  However my new grow space I am constructing, I am still trying to decide how to best utilize the space.....  Do I want to go with Multiple buckets and more plants..... Or maybe go with just six plants and do a reveg system where each DWC bucket will be bigger and use a bunch of LST.. Constantly rotate 3 plants from Veg to Flower.... Harvest and then rotate them again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> DWC Rawks!!! However my new grow space I am constructing, I am still trying to decide how to best utilize the space..... Do I want to go with Multiple buckets and more plants..... Or maybe go with just six plants and do a reveg system where each DWC bucket will be bigger and use a bunch of LST.. Constantly rotate 3 plants from Veg to Flower.... Harvest and then rotate them again.


 
The problem with feeding or having more then one plant using a rez is that, if you mess up on one rez(nutes,, pump breaks,, or whatever) you could wipe out several plants at one time,,right?


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well i went with the gh drip bucket system(similar to water farm).There going to be self contained, Im adding a air stone at the bottom.It cost me 65 bucks were using it as a model and the smart 1 in the family is already purchasing all the parts required to duplicate the systems, hope to be able to build them for about half price. Any ideas, suggestions,or comments before I start?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2008)

METALMOVER420 said:
			
		

> Well i went with the gh drip bucket system(similar to water farm).There going to be self contained, Im adding a air stone at the bottom.It cost me 65 bucks were using it as a model and the smart 1 in the family is already purchasing all the parts required to duplicate the systems, hope to be able to build them for about half price. Any ideas, suggestions,or comments before I start?


 
:bong: So basicly your running a DWC system, with a drip added, right? I know a guy that has done that. I told him I wasnt sure what the drip was gonna add to the grow in the long run,, that would be worth having to have a water pump and the heat it puts off in the bucket. Considering the roots are already in the solution. But then again,,,I dont know ****. Im just high right now,, and I think I am much smarter,, then I was before I got stoned.


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Dec 29, 2008)

No the drip is also run off of the same air pump if it doesnt work well ill disconnect 1 of the 2 and see which ones better.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 29, 2008)

i can build a dwc system for a lot less than you can order anything on the market.it does not take a rocket scientist to throw some 5 gal buckets together.after reading posts on this site,anyone should be able to do it.1 bucket,1 airstone,1 piece of tubing,1air pump,some hydroton,1 plant and some nutes and tada,its done.might need a ph & tds meter also.jmo


----------



## twitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I will be going DWC, but was wondering if any one has ever done an actual poll on this question.


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Dec 29, 2008)

Andy what do you think of using both the mist and drip in the same application?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 29, 2008)

thats up to you.i personally think its a waste.either go one way or the other.dwc rocks and thats all ya need bro or sis.lol


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ill do a comparison and let you know.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2008)

I do DWC and my air pump and air stone puts enough mist into the air that everything under the bucket lid is wet.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 29, 2008)

thats the way to see which system you prefer.just make sure you have the same strain in each system to do a comparison.then the plants have different phenos at times.


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Dec 29, 2008)

No doubt same exact conditions nutes,strains,everything except nute delivery. Ill let you know the results in about 11 weeks.Wish the girls luck!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2008)

twitch said:
			
		

> I will be going DWC, but was wondering if any one has ever done an actual poll on this question.


 
There have been several simular threads,,and DWC won out every time. I am growing in soil(for the last time)
 After reading evry article I possibly could in here and on some other sites,,I would say DWC rocks for "Personal Grows" and that is what I will be going to as soon as these soil grows are done. I have a friend now that owns a Hydro Store and I have spent countless hours at that store helping him and just messen around like a kid in a candy store and Ill tell ya,,unless your doing big grows,, DWC is the way to go. Hell,,just look at the root system and stalks on DWC grows. Any Hydro System will beat growing in soil like I am doing. I like soil but it is just messy with transplants and such. Hydro All The Way,,and I bet ya that if you do a Poll,, DWC will win hands down.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 30, 2008)

i just started my first dwc grow 3 days ago. i have some ultimate indica clones that i'm working with. when i put the first clone in the bucket, the roots were about 2.5 inches long. now, 3 days later, thier about 12 inches long. my ph did rise from 5.8 to 7.0 in the first 24 hours. is this because i'm using my well water? the tap here right now is 7.0. 

andy gave me the push to dwc. after rapping with him over past couple months on dwc, and seeing his grows, and hearing him tell others often about how easy this is, i gave it a try. 

i've been doing soil grows around 30 years, and have always wanted to try hydro. i'd guess i spent about $100 to get set up. i already had nutes, a couple air pumps, hygroten, stones. all i had to get was buckets, pots, tds meter, and tubing. i'm going to do two buckets to start with. i've got 6 complete. they were very easy to make myself.

wish me luck...bb...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 30, 2008)

METALMOVER420 said:
			
		

> No the drip is also run off of the same air pump if it doesnt work well ill disconnect 1 of the 2 and see which ones better.



I am confused--How do you run a drip with an air pump?  How do you run both a drip and air stones with 1 pump?


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Dec 30, 2008)

Im honored to answer your question H.G. First off you run the air hose tube down the side of your tube that is attaced to the actual drip ring connecting the air hose 1 inch from the bottom(she connected the 2 together with zip ties).When the tubes are submerged the drip ring tube of course will fill with water and when you plug the pump in it will shoot air in the larger tube raising the water to the drip ring walaaaaa    works slick. She also has a larger tube both the smaller ones fit into that all go through the lid for stability.As for the second question you can buy air pumps that actually have 2,4,6,8, fittings on the end for multiple lines.So 1 for the drip ring 1 for the air stone.Well there you go and Im sorry I dont know all the sizes of the tubes but Im not the one that runs the tape measure.....


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Dec 30, 2008)

She connected the air hose and the drip ring tube together 1 inch from the bottom by drilling a hole 1 inch up from the bottom and glueing the air hose into the drip ring tube. I thought you might find that part important.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 30, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I am confused--How do you run a drip with an air pump?  How do you run both a drip and air stones with 1 pump?



This is the beauty of the waterfarm, it works as MM420 said the air is pumped down where there is a Y type fitting, this forces the water up and out the drop ring.

Its also the reason no airstones are required as its always pumping air into the rez.

In order to use one pump for all the buckets, besides simple T fittings or multi output pumps  is to have the bottoms of all buckets connected to maintain the same level in all buckets, without this the bucket with the least amount of water is the only one that works correctly as the air will take the path of least resistance to pump up and out.


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey BB, thanks for the encouragement, did you figure out the ph situation for I to am on well water,but to change that much I would think it is in the medium,are you using hydroton?  I ve been outside for a while so at this point my mamas are sativa, but i have tall ceilings. Also Vancouver seed co. is very slow Ive read alot of good reviews on them but Im ready to ask the Crazy Vancouver guy to go down there and wake em up. I placed my order on the 14th of nov.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks.  I always thought the water farm had both an air pump and a water pump.  I am partial to systems that don't use water pumps.   I use a separate dual outlet air pump for each bucket.  I do a perpetual grow, so have plants in all different stages of growth in my flowering room.  I raise and lower the plants to maintain an even canopy, so a connected bucket system won't work for me.  I do understand all that "water seeks its own level" stuff and the need to balance the air lines/water lines when running multiple lines


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 30, 2008)

I think THG knows whats shes talking about


----------



## andy52 (Dec 30, 2008)

she damned sure does,lol


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Andy Ive seen where you once spoke about a commercial air pump whats the difference between one of those and a air pump that has say 8 outlets? Or are they the same?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 30, 2008)

METALMOVER420 said:
			
		

> Hey Andy Ive seen where you once spoke about a commercial air pump whats the difference between one of those and a air pump that has say 8 outlets? Or are they the same?



I'm not Andy, but I'll answer :hubba:.  I don't really know what makes an air pump "commercial".  I would guess that it has to do with the durability of the pump and the amount of air it puts out.  I have a Hydro Farm Active Aqua air pump that puts out 110L a min--it is quite a powerful pump.  It came with a 12 outlet manifold.  It is a great pump, however, it is noisy--too noisy for me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm not Andy, but I'll answer :hubba:. I don't really know what makes an air pump "commercial". I would guess that it has to do with the durability of the pump and the amount of air it puts out. I have a Hydro Farm Active Aqua air pump that puts out 110L a min--it is quite a powerful pump. It came with a 12 outlet manifold. It is a great pump, however, it is noisy--too noisy for me.


 
HG ,,couldnt ya go with a small(quite) pump for each bucket?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 30, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> HG ,,couldnt ya go with a small(quite) pump for each bucket?



Actually, that is what I do.  I don't use the bigger pump.  This is what I use--1 per bucket.

hXXp://www.cheappetproducts.net/MILLION_AIR_MA-600_DOUBLE_Outlet_AIR_PUMP_with_Variable_FLOW_CONTROL_KNOB-P44453.html


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Dec 30, 2008)

I dont want noisy, the wife is already constructing fountains in her mind for the room this neighbors to deaden the sound,  but ithought I read where Andy had a commercial pump that was very quiet. and I would go with singular pumps but I have a thing about cords and hoses runnin all over and 10 plugs plugged into a surge protector,and dont worry since Ive started this indoor adventure Ive gotten a litlle more used to it.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2008)

I use a 60 liter/min or 950 gal/hr-3.9psi pump has six outlets.(can run more).There is some noise but after soundproofing the pump, the airstones make more noise now.


----------



## METALMOVER420 (Dec 30, 2008)

PCD How many buckets do you run on 1 pump Im wanting to do 8.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2008)

I am currently running six grow buckets and one bucket mixes nutes and whatnot. So a total of seven but could run more


----------



## BUDISGUD (Dec 30, 2008)

METALMOVER420 said:
			
		

> PCD How many buckets do you run on 1 pump Im wanting to do 8.


 
you can buy 8 outlet airpumps on that well known selling site we all love too hate they start at 99p and rise up too about £10 in auction,and they are new  adjustable flow rate too 
a hell of a lot cheaper than the shops


----------



## rizzla (Jan 21, 2009)

pc duck , can you tell me how you soundproofed your pump?                   thanks


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 21, 2009)

where is this pump your talking about?


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 21, 2009)

BUDISGUD said:
			
		

> you can buy 8 outlet airpumps on that well known selling site we all love too hate they start at 99p and rise up too about £10 in auction,and they are new  adjustable flow rate too
> a hell of a lot cheaper than the shops


 
Where is the site ur talking about


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 28, 2009)

METALMOVER420 said:
			
		

> What is everyones oppinions on various hydro bucket systems like the water farms or the like.Im wanting relatvely low maetinance, individual bucket systems for different strains I have most knowledge in soil gardening outdoor mostly.Iam currently vegging by hand watering in rockwool pellets and using B.C. nutes My wife would really like to construct these so maybe even a sight where to go. Thanks in advance...


 

I have tried MANY systems and DWC takes it in efficiency and easy maintanance!

Stunzeed..


----------



## Codybear (Jan 28, 2009)

I have just built a couple of buckets to try myself.  Are Rockwool cubes the only way to start plants in them.  I forgot to pick up some at the growshop.  Could i start a plant in one using jiffy pellet?  Also, when you all change your water out, what do you do with the lid with the plant hanging down from it???  great thread.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2009)

Codybear said:
			
		

> I have just built a couple of buckets to try myself. Are Rockwool cubes the only way to start plants in them. I forgot to pick up some at the growshop. Could i start a plant in one using jiffy pellet? Also, when you all change your water out, what do you do with the lid with the plant hanging down from it??? great thread.


Set it over into an "extra" empty bucket that you have,right?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2009)

I have extra buckets. I premix my nutes in that bucket, then switch lid, air stone, and the plant into the extra bucket that is all ready to go. Wa La done.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2009)

My Girl stands up and walks around whilst I change her bath water. Well,she doesnt walk reallll good,,cause her has to many toes.


----------



## trichnut (Feb 25, 2009)

METALMOVER420 said:
			
		

> Im honored to answer your question H.G. First off you run the air hose tube down the side of your tube that is attaced to the actual drip ring connecting the air hose 1 inch from the bottom(she connected the 2 together with zip ties).When the tubes are submerged the drip ring tube of course will fill with water and when you plug the pump in it will shoot air in the larger tube raising the water to the drip ring walaaaaa works slick. She also has a larger tube both the smaller ones fit into that all go through the lid for stability.As for the second question you can buy air pumps that actually have 2,4,6,8, fittings on the end for multiple lines.So 1 for the drip ring 1 for the air stone.Well there you go and Im sorry I dont know all the sizes of the tubes but Im not the one that runs the tape measure.....


thanks iv been looking for more info on this type of system.  there was a company called iponix that made one but they disapeard.  still looking for build diagrams


----------

